# Horrortopia



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I like your site. The pictures are awesome. It might be cool to have ghost pictures. Or pictures taken from people who says the ghosts or monster are real.


----------



## cEmEtArYmAn (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you, there will be added more pictures there as time goes, will also be more sections for users to show what they have experienced in the unknown world.


----------

